# Looking for an antidepressant for alternating C & D



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi! I'm new to this site and I've had IBS for many years. I have been on Bentyl but it makes me feel very 'loopy' so I usually only take it when my IBS is really extreme. I take Imodium whenever my stomach acts up. I've found when I'm under stress it gets worse. My IBS has a pattern of constipation and diahrrea, alternating. I am starting a new job in 2 weeks and I am full of anxiety~ I haven't worked since before my dd was born and I get anxiety any time I have to eat when I am not at home~ worried about a 'stomach attack'. I also have had some depression due to a lot of changes going on in my life, as well as mood swings (highs and lows) since after I gave birth, 10 mos. ago.I'm looking for an antidepressant that will help the anxiety/depression/mood swings as well as the IBS. I've read about the 2 types of drugs~ one better for constipation IBS and the other for diahrrea IBS. Is there a drug that will work for someone who has both? I would appreciate any advice! Thanks!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi and welcome..I have found Effexor to be the best antidepressant for all your symptoms. You have the very ones I had. Effexor is good for depression, anxiety, and to control the pain of fibromyalgia for me. I started out at 37.5, and now am up to 75 mg. once a day. Hope this helps! Also, it doesn't cause a lot weight gain.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

One more thing I didn't address..the C or D and meds. I will always have to use extra fiber intake for C, because my bowels absorbs too much water. I use Benefiber for regulation. You can't taste it, and it works great! The D, I use Immodium only when needed, which isn't often since the Effexor.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

how lond did it take before you noticed results on Efx.Is 75mg the next step afte the intro dose. That seems like a hell of a jump


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

might want to talk to your doctor about increasing. I usually get in touble with antidepressants over 30 or 40 mg.Bada


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

The only thing I did notice when I went up to 75 is if I took it late, I'd be sleepy the next morning and into the day.


----------

